# Not getting email notifications?



## worktogthr (Nov 18, 2016)

I am not getting email notifications lately for posts I am subscribed to?  I feel bad when people respond to my posts or the posts of others and I can't respond but for some reason I am not getting the notifications like I used to.  I checked all my preferences and it is set up for instant email notifications. Any one know why this is happening?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2016)

worktogthr
This is resolved for you. We had received emails bouncing back from your email provider and in order not to be flagged as a spamming site it stopped sending emails to you.

I have removed this block so you should receive them again.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 18, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> worktogthr
> This is resolved for you. We had received emails bouncing back from your email provider and in order not to be flagged as a spamming site it stopped sending emails to you.
> 
> I have removed this block so you should receive them again.
> ...



Thanks so much Brian!  I must use the site too much that my email self destructed haha.  Thanks again for  all you and the other admins do!


----------

